# Bubblegum



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So sorry to read this prayers being said!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for them we love our dogs no matter what breed they are my prays are with them.

Maggie


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your friend's loss. It sounds like Bubblegum was such a special pup.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Whatever shape our heart dogs come in it is a crushing blow when they leave. Peace to your friends, and godspeed Bubby baby.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Best Wishes and condolences to your friend. We all know what she's going through


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Prayers & good thoughts coming their way from the whole Pack.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So sorry for your friends loss of their beloved friend. I will add her to the pray list and a candle lite.


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh Sandra - Im so sorry for your friend's loss....

GODSPEED BUBBLEGUM!!!! Gallop away.....


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Please pass my condolences onto your friends. We know what they are going through and my heart goes out to them


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I copied and pasted the relies in an e-mail to Dyan and she wanted me to thank you all for caring.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh this breaks my heart! I know who you are talking about! I am not a member on that forum but I do "visit" a lot. Wow, how sad
I can picture him in my head as I type this, poor baby. God speed Bubblegum.


----------

